

How we end up marrying the wrong people - scribu
http://thephilosophersmail.com/relationships/how-we-end-up-marrying-the-wrong-people/

======
EveretteTaylor
I don't see how this belongs on HackerNews, pretty weird post.

~~~
scribu
Browsing through the last two day's worth of front-page posts, I notice that
most of them are related to programmers or entrepreneurs in some way. In this
context, yeah, the article is off-topic.

However, I did find a few recent history-related posts, which also seem pretty
off-topic, yet have been generously upvoted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8027485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8027485)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8023423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8023423)

